# Hoyt Ultra Elite problems



## m923 (Jan 20, 2008)

I just bought a new 09 ultra elite and it came from Hoyt 3/8'' short,36 5/8 instead of 37? The timing is right on,so I don't know if I should mess with it.Like you said the shops here don't seem to know how to tune a bow. Good luck with yours I'll be watching this thread for answers.


----------



## Hoyt Hydro (Apr 25, 2005)

No one has any ideas?!

I called Hoyt they said the AtoA should be the same as the 08 or 09 UE.

Any one else here have a 08 or 09 UE with Cam.5+ that they can measure there AtoA.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Do have 1 question .How is your bace heigh now, compared to spec.
Is it longer.


----------



## Hoyt Hydro (Apr 25, 2005)

brace is 7 3/4". That's 1/4" long


----------



## P&Y OHIO (Apr 30, 2008)

*Ata*

What's your DL and poundage @ that ATA?


----------



## tinnocker (Jun 19, 2008)

Are your limb bolts bottomed out?.


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

*Elite Problem*

I just converted my 08 Ultra Elite to cam 1/2 +. I also had to change limbs for the weight to come out right. My brace height is 1/4" long and ATA is 7/8" short.
The new strings are of the correct length according to the tune charts. So I am curious about this one my self.


----------



## Hoyt Hydro (Apr 25, 2005)

P&Y OHIO said:


> What's your DL and poundage @ that ATA?


Right now I'm at ~53#. But all the cables and strings are out of wack as i've been tinkering trying to get the AtoA up to par.



tinnocker said:


> Are your limb bolts bottomed out?.


Limb bolts are bottomed out and turned out 1/4 turn per Hoyt spec.


----------



## Hoyt Hydro (Apr 25, 2005)

the extra weight doesn't bother me. I was told to expect 5# increase in weight.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

What are your 2 tiller ,measurements.


----------



## congoking (Jan 19, 2008)

some times you just have to say thats the way it is live with it. mine shoots fine a little long


----------



## Hoyt Hydro (Apr 25, 2005)

Unk Bond said:


> What are your 2 tiller ,measurements.


both pretty close at 9 1/8"


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hoyt Hydro said:


> both pretty close at 9 1/8"




So you said the brace height was 7 3/4 beibg a 1/4 off spec.

Now my thoughts are .Dose any one know what the tiller should be for this bow when it meets the Hoyt specs. AtA --Brace height and so on. [ Later


----------



## BC4Bowhunter (Aug 20, 2004)

Hoyt Hydro said:


> No one has any ideas?!
> 
> I called Hoyt they said the AtoA should be the same as the 08 or 09 UE.
> 
> Any one else here have a 08 or 09 UE with Cam.5+ that they can measure there AtoA.


I just measured my 09 Ultraelite with Cam and 1/2 and XT 3000 ATA is 40 3/8" and brace height is 7 3/4


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

I can explain this much better when I'm actually doing it but I'll take a shot here. If your ATA is short and you're brace is long then your string is a tad short and/or your buss is a tad short. 

Is your measured draw length absolutely spot on right now? If you lengthen your buss and your string just a tad then that should bring it in spec without messing up your draw much if any. You might have to fine tune the draw a bit with the string length but you should be close if you do half the twists in the buss as you do in the string when you make those changes. In other words if you take a half twist out of the buss then take a full one out of the string. I would work in small increments like that too and write them down so you know what you've did. Go a little, then measure. If you're moving in the right direction then it'll show real quickly. 3/8 won't take much untwisting at all when you're dealing with the buss. 

When you un-twist the buss it will change your timing but you should be able to bring it back with the control pretty easily. 

I hope that helps.


----------



## P&Y OHIO (Apr 30, 2008)

The only way to make up 3/8ths of an inch in ATA ,your going to have to let the string out at least 6, maybe 10 twists, but that will increase your DL and poundage

Your tiller measurement and to some degree your BH will decrease, but tiller should stay constant between the upper and lower limbs, which is what you want for proper cam orientation... this does not include draw stop timing though, which you haven't mentioned

Without knowing where you want to go with your DL and poundage this is just a guess

I find it very difficult to give advice on tuning issues here on AT without knowing all the variables that are involved with the particular bow in question...there is nothing like a little hands on if you know what I mean!!!

Good Luck:smile:


----------

